# Lets hear where you hunt ...



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Howdy All ...
I hunt SE Ohio the most but also hunt NE East too...
Morgan, Noble and Muskingum Counties still have some great hunting 





.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

I hunt Wayne,Ashland , Richland and Holmes Counties........Rich


----------



## JohnBoat (Apr 21, 2004)

Mahoning, Trumbull and Columbiana and hopefully Athens this deer season


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Athens County


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Columbiana and Jefferson


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

Ottawa, and Erie counties....Milan area and little portage and tousaint.

Mitch


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Ross county mainly.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

portage co and noble co cauldwell and any place else i have the chance to name the place and i will be their..........jim


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Morrow, Knox, Delaware, Union and Fairfield for the time being. One of these days I'll get some down by my new area.  Too good of hunting though not to go to my usual spots.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Clark, Greene, Fayette - not as dense, but produce large bodied deer with tremendous head gear.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Here in Columniana Co., I have 67 acres of my own, but also hunt Highlandtown and a couple of sportsman's clubs that I belong to. We bought a cottage at Atwood Lake last year and I hope to find some hunting within less than an hour's drive from it.

Also go to PA to a friend's camp and will be making a trip to Wisconsin for grouse this year.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Trumbull, Ashtabula, and a little piece of Lake County. Once a year to either North Dakota (sharptail grouse, ducks, pheasant) or Minnesota (ruffed grouse, woodcock). Going to Minnesota second week in October to hunt the Chippewa National Forest. Evil brush and bird cover.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Whatever land i can sneek into. No just messing with you, i got plenty of nice land with nice deer in Pike county


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

My sister and brother-in-law have 80 acres in Coshocton. I do my hunting there.


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

Gallia an Lawrence county.The strip mines. for Ohio .The week before I go home to Webster Springs West Virginia.For the bucks only week.And go back for a few does In late December


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Hocking Co. We own a trailor that backs up to Wayne National Forest and also have a friend that has 1000 acre farm he lets me hunt on. Kim, where in Athens Co. Are you? We are just North of the Co. line off 595.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Dale,

33 to 50 past OU towards Lake Snowden but before you get to it. County Rd 17.

Maybe we can hook up for dinner or a drink one night. I always stay in Athens for the entire week.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, maybe we could get together in Nelsonville. That way we could check out the annex at Rocky's  Phones may not work there but before we go we can plan a time and day to meet.


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Switzerland County. East Enterprize.400 acre old tobacco farm no longer farmed. Home of the BIG ones. Wish I could get one!  LakeRaider<><>


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i'm pretty lucky in the fact that i have alot of land right out my back door that i can bow or gun hunt.the farmer that i bought my house from doesn't let anyone but me hunt the ground and late in gun week it makes for some good hunting.all of the surrounding farms get hunted pretty hard and it pushes alot of the deer onto the farm i live on.
i do hunt in vinton county after the 1st day.we have a camp down there and the boys get together for a week of hunting and hell raising!
hey lundy,i know the area you hunt.my advisor at o.u. use to live out that way.i use to live south of athens about 5 miles east of shade.there was some very good grouse and deer hunting down there back in the late 70's and early 80's.the rainbow inn just south of athens was one of my favorite watering holes.


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

my backyard!---no kidding! LOL!


----------



## Bassmastr (Jun 8, 2004)

I hunt Egypt Valley Wildlife area in Belmont county, and Jockey Hollow Wildlife area in Harrison county.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Bow hunt Indian Hills Cinci,gun hunt my own land in Aberdeen.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I hunt mainly summit portage, and Carrol counties, with some years getting into tusc and stark county too.
..
Huntinbull


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

I hunt mostly stark, tusc and coshocton counties. Hey huntinbull where in stark county do u hunt.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i hunt anywhere the ducks might fly . from cleveland harbor to toledo to ohio river , seneca piedmont etc,etc,etc.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I used to hunt in AEP in Coshocton, Wills Creek during the 2nd week of Nov. hardly anyone there, sshhh keep it on the hush, hush. This year I've talked our friend to give give the rut a try in Belmont with 300 acres. We also hunt this place durin gun and we all score. If I just go for the evening or a easy day I'll do the back yard I'm in an urban zone.


----------



## THarris (Apr 12, 2004)

Deer = Morgan Co
Turkey = Morgan & Adams Co
Small game = Morgan & Jefferson Co


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Hocking County, about 10 miles frm Logan, 5 miles from Laurelville.


----------



## archer077 (Apr 7, 2004)

most hunting done in auglaize and shelby counties


----------



## Ranger4x4 (Jun 11, 2004)

Rural Ashland County, my main deer area being just outside of Mohicanville (not to be confused with Mohican State Forest, totally different place.). Dad's got 18 acres outside of hayesville, though the [email protected][email protected] ******* neighbors keep everything scared back in his woods with their 4-wheelers and irresponsible parenting. Still good deer woods though. Got a couple more public areas down there too, for squirrel rabbit and deer, though I usually leave the deer for those that don't have anywhere else to hunt. Now recently my friend from work has allowed me permission to hunt with him on his farm in extreme southern Medina county. I am thankful and fortunate to have met a great friend like him, however now I find I hate my job and am ready to find a new job in the same field. We'll still hang out though, you don't find many people these days that have a love for fishing and hunting second only to their wive's/significant others. Well anyway (can ya tell I had a bad day at work?) good luck to all hunting this year.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I hunt in adams county.May be needing a new place next year.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

mainly on farm outside of bloomingdale(110 arces) for the last 25yrs  
an have a new place close 2 home here in richmond its a xmas tree farm
next 2 jefferson st lake (wifes aunt an uncle own it)hunted it 2 times an seen 3 bucks an 15 does!!! 1 buck was a shooter ?my luck is realy bad at getting shots seems like am always at the wrong place everynight  
sooner or later i'll get a shot at a nice one lol only shot so far was at a realy small one !!!!!u know the one u throw over your shoulder lol 
the mrs has seen 2 nice bucks an several does but no shots yet 
the twisters


----------



## ithakkaslayer (Jan 25, 2005)

live and hunt in portage but always go for a week deer hunting AEP the first or second week in november


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

*WELCOME ABOARD* ithakkaslayer 

That use to be my schedule pretty much too... 
except the live in portage part


----------



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

Mahoning/Columbiana/Jefferson counties, Jeferson mostly for deer, and small game in the other two, with the ocasional archery hunt when the sign is good. But Jefferson county is my primary deer hunting area.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

the woods lol


----------



## Walleye Wizard (Apr 9, 2005)

Southern wood county, northern and western hancock county, seneca county


----------



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

nelsonville bowhunter...... nothin like being 18 to 20 feet up in a tree.....peace and quiet....... 12 pt. last year.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Front yard or back yard,Deer and turkeys all over.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Deer= I own 200 acres in Ross also go out to Mo
Duck= Franklin,Pickaway,Fairfield but have dogs,boat and will travel. lol
Geese= same as above and have layouts and will travel. lol
Upland= Outwest Ia,Mo
Yotes= Ross,Pickaway,Franklin
Any and everything left= Where ever I can find them. lol


----------



## BuckeyeAngler (May 16, 2005)

Waterfowl: Greene County (Farm ponds, and Caesars Creek) and Clark County (CJ Brown)...willing to expand in this area  

Rabbits: A relative of mine has a farm loaded with them in Hardin Country near Mt. Victory


----------



## Erik Hopperton (Jun 30, 2005)

Portage County, Lorain County


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Jackson, Hocking, Pickaway


----------



## sparksgl (Jun 15, 2005)

minford,jackson,and lawrence county


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

My home county of Miami for Deer,Doves and Squirells. Hocking and Athens for Deer and Turkey


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Lately in my yard for all the stray cats who are always spraying and stinking up my porch and garage.
Years ago Berlin Reservoir for black squirrels with my 22 LR and Salt Fork (pre-gun week) for deer with my recurve bow.


----------

